# Animated Mailbox



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I found a mailbox in my basement and decided to make it animated, the entire build cost me $10.00 and took me about 1 hour to make.

Before Paint Job









After Paint Job









Video
Mailbox :: Mailbox Prop 01 remix by LotusMA - Photobucket


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

looks great lotus, 


except for that paint job
Haha j/k


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's the mail, it never fails.
It makes me want to wag my tail.
When it comes I want to wail - Mail!

coolness !


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool! I'd love to see the reaction to people walking past that on Halloween! What are you using to make it open and jump around like that?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Lotus, 
Great work. I want to make one of these with a hand or rat popping out.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Scary Godmother said:


> Cool! I'd love to see the reaction to people walking past that on Halloween! What are you using to make it open and jump around like that?


just using one air cylinder to make it open. The door is a bit bigger then the main part of the mail box so when it moves it causes the mailbox to jump. Was going to make a how to but haven't yet


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> Lotus,
> Great work. I want to make one of these with a hand or rat popping out.


I made one of those for my friend last year, it really easy to do


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good joe- you going to have it on a sensor


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

yup


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, what alot of bang for the buck With just an hour's time and something you found in the basement. It must be nice to have talent. I'm jealous.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd hate to be your mailman on Halloween!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

My mail man hates me already


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

nice work man!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Draik41895 said:


> Here's the mail, it never fails.
> It makes me want to wag my tail.
> When it comes I want to wail - Mail!


Glad to see I'm not the only one that thinks of Blue's clues when I see mail 

That is one aggressive mailbox.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Almost done my next prop too just need to wire the leds and pneumatics


----------



## Fezzek (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmmm...very cool; anyone else think it needs some vicious teeth just inside the lid??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

When I saw it, the door immediately reminded me of a mouth.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice Lotus....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one funny prop - simple yet effective.

I agree with Fezzek - teeth would be a terrific addition.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's an excellent startle!


----------

